

Open letter to Airbrake.io - LeonidBugaev
http://leonsbox.com/blog/2012/11/20/open-letter-to-airbrake-dot-io/

======
starrhorne
I hear concerns like this a lot. It's one of the reasons we built
<http://honeybadger.io> \- The modern alternative to AB.

~~~
asdf333
does it have a free option?

